# Black Ghost Knife fish



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I recently added 2 of these to my 120 community tank, but have heard from 2 separate sources, they should be kept in odd numbers. I am unable to find any info on this - Anyone have any personal experience or knowledge of this?
As always -thanks for any info / reply!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They should be fine but expect some fighting or chasing around. Make sure to give both hiding space and far away from each other. They are nocturnal but once settled in the tank they will come out even lights on whenever they want to, especially feeding time. They get up to 12"+ in the first year with proper care. Then the growth rate will slow down and within 5 years or more they will be at 18-24 inches. They look awesome when they are huge. They will eat anything meaty but make sure to cut them up. Also best NOT TO FEED BLOODWORMS OR BLACKWORMS as they will get addicted to eat and will not try to eat other food. You best to train them to eat pellets or prepared meaty foods at early stage. 

Do not underestimate the mouth as most people think they have small mouth and only use for sucking bloodworms. It can spread the lower jaw when they fight and you will see how big the mouth is. The length of the mouth is about the same to where the eyes are.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

they must fight, even both same size!better give something they can hide each !i try before, my big one 15" killed my 8" ! becareful it !


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I had 2 BGK's. They chased each other around for a month or so but when they became familiar to each other, they started to swim together? Even feeding from my hand (but took alot of practices lol). And ofcourse they had there own hiding places (rock caves and driftwood). 

Clint.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> they must fight, even both same size!better give something they can hide each !i try before, my big one 15" killed my 8" ! becareful it !


Size got a big difference no wonder why the 8" got killed.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Size got a big difference no wonder why the 8" got killed.


even same size they also kill each other! depending urs BGK, need have lots hiding place! and huge tank


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

pisces said:


> even same size they also kill each other! depending urs BGK, need have lots hiding place! and huge tank


I have 2 same size at 6" and they didn't kill each other. Only had driftwood and a few caves in my tank. I think it depends on weather you introduced them to each other at the same time? I introduced mine at the same time and at first they were chasing each other but after a few weeks, they started to swim together


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - both BGK were added at the same time, into a heavily planted tank with 4 lg driftwood to hide under. Seem to be doing OK, other then not coming out much, but I understand that will change as they get used to the tank


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> Thanks for all the replies - both BGK were added at the same time, into a heavily planted tank with 4 lg driftwood to hide under. Seem to be doing OK, other then not coming out much, but I understand that will change as they get used to the tank


Seems like they have a good home . Yeah they didn't come out much for me either for awhile. Frozen Blood Worms should get them to come out to eat .

Keep us updated. I wanna hear from them in the future. Maybe some pictures too 

Clint.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i really like the BGK , but i have hbrtg and knife already, i dont think they let me have him, because one is upper, and one is bottom ,they all 15" and they are king, no space for him,,,


----------

